

UX Developers Aren't a Thing - JoelMarsh
http://thehipperelement.com/post/82783521538/ux-developers-arent-a-thing

======
theotown
So true. But they should be. One of the camps will have to cross sides--either
designers learn how to code in half a dozen languages (unlikely) developers
learn to appreciate beauty, layout, design and other UX elements that matter
(likely). So, pick one! :-D

